# What's your favorite Christmas carol?



## Josiah (Dec 23, 2014)

Despite my decidedly secular leaning, I'm still very much into traditional Christmas carols. My favorite is "Angels We Have Heard on High". My least favorite is "The Little Drummer Boy".​


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 23, 2014)

Oh Holy Night!!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 23, 2014)

Little Town of Bethlehem


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2014)

"Silent Night" does it for me. Always tear up a little.


----------



## Shirley (Dec 24, 2014)

The Hallelujah Chorus. It shows the magnificence of the human voice. It lifts my spirit.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 24, 2014)

Once in Royal David's city; at the beginning of Nine Lessons and Carols from Kings College Cambridge.
starts in an hour....


----------

